# angel fish coloration changed



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i have an angel fish that is the veil tail variety , the one with very long fins
when i bought it he was sort of a champange -ish light yellow color with black strips on the fins i have had him 2 months now and his body looks like it has dark or greyish patches on him he looks dirty for a lack of better words
he is not stressed he is actually very active and upfront in the tank and eats .you know when cichlid get stressed and they get dark stripes or darken its not like that
well, my water parameters are fine, according to the 5 strip tests i suppose?
does anyone have any idea what this is he seems to be getting worse in his coloration changes??


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

never mind... he has died......


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

:rip: sorry to hear that


----------

